# Revenge Of The Sith Trailer Online!



## Cryozombie (Nov 10, 2004)

http://www.starwars.com/

WOO


----------



## Zepp (Nov 10, 2004)

Sweetness!


----------



## Shodan (Nov 10, 2004)

Looks good!!

  :asian:  :karate: :jedi1:


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 10, 2004)

what a gyp... downloaded the teaser and waited... and waited and moved the mouse around ... NOTHING... what a gyp.


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 10, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> what a gyp... downloaded the teaser and waited... and waited and moved the mouse around ... NOTHING... what a gyp.


Perhaps the force is not strong with this one......


----------



## Zepp (Nov 10, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> what a gyp... downloaded the teaser and waited... and waited and moved the mouse around ... NOTHING... what a gyp.





			
				Flatlander said:
			
		

> Perhaps the force is not strong with this one......



And by force, I believe the master of the stool council means you should install the newest version of quicktime to your webbrowser.


----------



## Vadim (Nov 10, 2004)

Very nice! 

-Vadim


----------



## Seig (Nov 11, 2004)

Six months 8 Days to go~!!!!


----------



## Blindside (Nov 11, 2004)

What no Jar Jar in the trailer???  I mean the character MADE Episode 1 the stunning piece of cinematography that it was.  Here is hoping he dies in the first 10 minutes, or even better if one of the wookies accidentally kills him with one of those crossbow things that Chewie carried, a lightsaber death for him would be too easy....

I'm NOT bitter. 

Lamont

PS:  Are we actually going to see a pregnant Amidala?  Think what a symbol for woman empowerment that would be, to see a pregnant princess leading the charge in a firefight.  I suspect they wouldn't do the Natalie Portman bare midriff thing in that scene though....


----------



## Shodan (Nov 11, 2004)

They can't kill Jar Jar- no way!!  Besides, he reminds me too much of my cat- I think someone took the idea for him from my cat!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 11, 2004)

Blindside said:
			
		

> PS: Are we actually going to see a pregnant Amidala? Think what a symbol for woman empowerment that would be, to see a pregnant princess leading the charge in a firefight. I suspect they wouldn't do the Natalie Portman bare midriff thing in that scene though....


 What I hear... and bear in mind this is only roumor... but she is indeed pregnant, but hiding her pregnancy from everyone including Anakin, and that at the end of the film we see Obiwan "steal" away Luke.

  Chewie will be in this film. (He is over 400 years old after all).  Maybe he brother Crunchy. 

 Why remembers the "Star Wars Holiday Special"? Maybe we will see his dad Itchy and his wife Mala again. Maybe she will be Pregnant with his Kid Lumpy. LOL!!!


----------



## Xequat (Nov 11, 2004)

Looks great.  Anakin looks like a real badass.


----------



## Rynocerous (Nov 12, 2004)

Thank you sweet Jesus, it seems like I've been waiting a dacade for this flic.  Trailor is awesome, thanks for the tease.

Ryan


----------



## cashwo (Nov 12, 2004)

THANKS!!!! I'm am very excited about this one. :jedi1:


----------



## Lisa (Nov 12, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Chewie will be in this film. (He is over 400 years old after all). Maybe he brother Crunchy.
> 
> Why remembers the "Star Wars Holiday Special"? Maybe we will see his dad Itchy and his wife Mala again. Maybe she will be Pregnant with his Kid Lumpy. LOL!!!


*shakes head

OMG! I thought I was the only one that remembered that special!  I just loved it! LOL


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 12, 2004)

> Originally Posted by MACaver
> what a gyp... downloaded the teaser and waited... and waited and moved the mouse around ... NOTHING... what a gyp.





> Originally Posted by Flatlander
> Perhaps the force is not strong with this one......





			
				Zepp said:
			
		

> And by force, I believe the master of the stool council means you should install the newest version of quicktime to your webbrowser.



Talk like that might cause me to be seduced by the *DARK SIDE *   of the FORUM


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 12, 2004)

Nalia said:
			
		

> *shakes head
> 
> OMG! I thought I was the only one that remembered that special! I just loved it! LOL


I still have it on VHS.  Its a poor copy, but...


----------



## Lisa (Nov 12, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> I still have it on VHS. Its a poor copy, but...


I am SSOOOO jealous!  It would be awesome to watch it again.  Probably really corny but hilarious just the same


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 12, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Talk like that might cause me to be seduced by the *DARK SIDE *of the FORUM


I find your lack of updated Quicktime disturbing.....


----------

